# Back, Again



## Offeiriad (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello it's me again.

I'm sure you're rolling your eyes at this third intro and that's okay. You're well within your rights. I just felt like I popped in last time and then fell off the face of the earth again. So feel free to stop reading. I won't hold it against you since I won't know who you are.

I have to admit this time, though, for some reason I feel a little overwhelmed. Can anyone direct me to the basic get-you-going kind of sections? I'm working on a full length novel, if that helps any. 

Thanks again and I'll try to be better at being here for real.

~ Offeiriad


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, Offeiriad, this does seem to be the season for WF members to return to the roost. You might just see a few familiar faces! I was gone for a little bit myself, getting sat on by the Elephant of Life. The forum's changed a little here and there but not tremendously, she's still the same ol' green girl at heart.

What kind of novel are you working on and are you looking for something specific from the forums? 

Glad to have you back.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, Offieriad!  Welcome back!

There's always the Writing Related section, which has the research and discussion forums, you should be able to find something to help you in there.  Hope that helps!

Looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Foxee.  I have noticed new names, but the same greenness is still here. I like the green. Don't change it.

As for what I'm looking for, I dunno. My current project, after I dumped the old one that hadn't gone anywhere worthwhile in years, is one I'm not sure how to classify yet. It's set in the future. It's got a lgbt theme. Possibly a little paranormal. So I don't know what I need. Maybe just to socialize in a way with other writers. I don't know anymore. I joined a local critique group, but I'm feeling more doubtful about my writing than hopeful. I haven't even shared anything yet, mostly because I joined just as I was doing a rewrite/restructuring of the current WIP.

So mostly I'm feeling lost. Trying to find a direction. In a little bit of a funk. But I won't bore you with my sob story.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds like you need a little re-grounding and I don't think that's all that unusual. At least when you're here you know where you are so you can't be completely lost.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 21, 2015)

North is a good direction.  It's nice and cool up there.  Unless you're so far south that it isn't.  Then you might just want to go south.

Sorry, it's hot where I am, and I really, really wish it wasn't.

I'm relatively new to WritingForums, but I've found this community to be extremely supportive so far.  I'm sure that if you were to ask someone for help, they'd hardly refuse or think of you as a burden.  Hope you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 21, 2015)

You're farther north than I am, Atlean.  I'm way down yonder in New Orleans.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 21, 2015)

Foxee said:


> Sounds like you need a little re-grounding and I don't think that's all that unusual. At least when you're here you know where you are so you can't be completely lost.



I'll just set anchor here and putter around in a circle in my lil boat.


----------



## escorial (Jul 21, 2015)

it's amazing the way people just keep coming back to WF...nice one lad


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Offeiriad and welcome back. I think every writer gets that sudden attack of self-doubt and it can really paralyse your ability to write anything at all.

I suggest you check out the challenges and perhaps post a question about what you're going through on the Writing Discussion Thread. I know you'll find it's a pretty common ailment and maybe you'll gather some ideas and suggestions for moving forward.

When I get stuck, I put all my current writing projects aside and read the work of others. If you give it a try I think you'll discover that allowing your mind to relax a little will result in a flood of inspiration and new ideas. Don't worry, you won't lose your desire to write by stopping for a while. 

Anyway, jump in and have fun and remember there are mentors around if you need any specific help.

jen


----------



## Folcro (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh that's okay, Offeiriad, if it makes you feel better, I don't remember you at all! :lol:


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Jen,

It's not so much that I'm stuck writing, but kinda wondering where I am in the writing world. I have a dear friend who is my age and is cranking out a big series. I've got nothing and I'm almost positive that I've been at it far long and have ZERO to show for it. It's disheartening to say the least. As I said in my re-intro, I joined a critique group and I'm hearing the leader ask these complicated questions that I've never thought about. Is there something wrong with me that I haven't thought about these things or is she making things more complicated than they really are? It sounds to me like she spends more of her time reading about writing rather than actually doing it. I've read a bit of something she's written and was impressed, but I don't know if she's actively working on it or not.

~Off


----------



## Bishop (Jul 21, 2015)

Offeiriad said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> It's not so much that I'm stuck writing, but kinda wondering where I am in the writing world. I have a dear friend who is my age and is cranking out a big series. I've got nothing and I'm almost positive that I've been at it far long and have ZERO to show for it. It's disheartening to say the least. As I said in my re-intro, I joined a critique group and I'm hearing the leader ask these complicated questions that I've never thought about. Is there something wrong with me that I haven't thought about these things or is she making things more complicated than they really are? It sounds to me like she spends more of her time reading about writing rather than actually doing it. I've read a bit of something she's written and was impressed, but I don't know if she's actively working on it or not.
> 
> ~Off



There's lots of schools of thought when it comes to writing and teaching it, but there's no magic formula the works for everyone. Similarly, your friend is probably cranking out those series works because he just puts the time into it and works on it constantly. How often do you write, and how many words/pages/paragraphs/however you measure it do you actually achieve when you write? What are you doing in your life now that you can give up doing in order to write?

It's not about trying to find out if something is wrong with you, or if you're doing it right... there is no "right" way, and nothing is wrong with you. The issue is finding what obstacles are in the way of you actually typing/scribbling the words onto the paper, and of course, eliminating as many as possible.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, what Bishop said, plus why not aim at producing a few short stories in the short term. A full-length novel is a massive project and won't give you any quick results. Maybe a few completed projects would give you the sense of achievement that you seem to be seeking. Again, I'd recommend the short challenges like Colours of Fiction and the LM Challenge because the subject is suggested and you only need to supply the time and ability. It's great for sorting out any nits in your writing too, so it would help with your novel writing.

Bottom line, just got to get out there and write.


----------



## Folcro (Jul 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> There's lots of schools of thought when it comes to writing and teaching it, but there's no magic formula the works for everyone. Similarly, your friend is probably cranking out those series works because he just puts the time into it and works on it constantly. How often do you write, and how many words/pages/paragraphs/however you measure it do you actually achieve when you write? What are you doing in your life now that you can give up doing in order to write?
> 
> It's not about trying to find out if something is wrong with you, or if you're doing it right... there is no "right" way, and nothing is wrong with you. The issue is finding what obstacles are in the way of you actually typing/scribbling the words onto the paper, and of course, eliminating as many as possible.



Well I see you're still alive... you could have called


----------



## Bishop (Jul 21, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Well I see you're still alive... you could have called



Not to derail, but click *HERE* for the details.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 22, 2015)

Why call when that only gives people fair warning to clean up?


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2015)

:hi:Welcome back Offeiriad. I don't remember you either but WTF?:icon_shaking2:



Offeiriad said:


> Why call when that only gives people fair warning to clean up?



Poor tactically. :dejection: if you don't clean up you will make a visitor feel good. They will be thinking, "Boy I thought my place was a mess but it is certainly better than this. I guess I am not so bad." 

Besides if someone's place is immaculate it means they spend all their time on it and are likely boring.](*,)


----------



## musichal (Jul 28, 2015)

Uh, let me be the first to welcome you back, Offeiriad!


----------

